# looking to adopt a hairless rat



## jazmin1012 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm looking to adopt a baby hairless. I have experience with them. My peanut passed away last year and I don't want to replace him but I feel its time to get a new companion. Thanks


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

There is a pet shop in Warwick RI that has hairless babies - where in Ct are you?


----------



## JudeWriley (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't forget you'll want to get a pair of rats, rather than just a single one.


----------



## jazmin1012 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks I live in meriden ct do you know the name of the pet store


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Rubens Pets - the guy is really nice.

I think it is about 90 minutes from you!

Good luck!

Tell him Denise sent you! lol


----------

